# die machen dort Straßenpartys



## cheshire

> Und Weihnachten haben wir im T-Shirt gefeiert, *die* machen dort Strassen Partys, unglaublich


.

What is this sentence's structure like? 
(1) Does "die" refer to "die Weihnachten"?
(2) What does "machen" here mean?


----------



## Jana337

cheshire said:
			
		

> .
> 
> What is this sentence's structure like?
> (1) Does "die" refer to "die Weihnachten"?
> (2) What does "machen" here mean?


Hello,

Die does not refer to anything. It is a colloquial version of "sie", "they" (i.e. people in that particular place).
Machen - veranstalten, organisieren.

I hope I could help. 

Jana


----------



## cheshire

Oh, I never dreamt of "die" = "sie," but thought it must be a relative noun!
That's where my mistake lay. 
Thanks Jana again, 
You're like a Burgenstrasse,
which never ceases to inspire
us travelers trekking across 
the woods of language
with myriads of eyeful Burgen


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Die does not refer to anything. It is a colloquial version of "sie", "they" (i.e. people in that particular place).
> Machen - veranstalten, organisieren.
> 
> I hope I could help.
> 
> Jana


Jana, how do you interpret "im T-Shirt gefeiert"? This threw me.

We should probably mention that "machen" is vague in German as "do" is in English. In other words, it may mean almost anything, depending on the situation.

The most common expression in English might be "throw parties", which has the same meaning as "organize". "Make parties" = organize/throw parties.

Do you feel a bit of emphasis when you see "die" in place of "sie"? Not always, but sometimes?

Sort of like, "…, but _they_ throw _parties_ there!"

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> Jana, how do you interpret "im T-Shirt gefeiert"? This threw me.



Sie hatten nichts weiter an als T-Shirts. Es muß um eine warme Gegend gehen...

"And we celibrated Christmas wearing only T-Shirts, they have street parties over there, incredible."

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Jana, how do you interpret "im T-Shirt gefeiert"? This threw me.


Aren't you from Florida?  This is what Christmas looks like here. If you end up celebrating Christmas in a T-shirt, it is certainly worth mentioning. http://www.poznej.cz/doupov/img/vystava.jpg


> We should probably mention that "machen" is vague in German as "do" is in English. In other words, it may mean almost anything, depending on the situation.
> 
> The most common expression in English might be "throw parties", which has the same meaning as "organize". "Make parties" = organize/throw parties.


I agree, it is very colloquial in German





> Do you feel a bit of emphasis when you see "die" in place of "sie"? Not always, but sometimes?
> 
> Sort of like, "…, but _they_ throw _parties_ there!"


Actually, I do not feel emphasis at all. In some cases maybe, but certainly not here - it is rather the other way round: An impersonal "they"; "man" would fit nicely as well. Not something you would want to emphasize.

Natives? 

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Aren't you from Florida?  This is what Christmas looks like here. If you end up celebrating Christmas in a T-shirt, it is certainly worth mentioning. I agree, it is very colloquial in German.


<sigh> I know it is not so pleasant when you are snowed in, but there IS nothing like a "White Christmas", and I love walking in falling snow. It never happens here. 


> Actually, I do not feel emphasis at all. In some cases maybe, but certainly not here - it is rather the other way round: An impersonal "they"; "man" would fit nicely as well. Not something you would want to emphasize.


I could not tell the meaning of the sentence, and I'm still mixed up. I do know that "die" is used for emphasis in some sentence, not at all in others, but normally I know from context. I had a picture in my mind of people who, at best, celebrate Christmas with a T-shirt talking about someplace where people celebrate it by throwing street parties.

Ich glaube, ich bin auf dem holzweg…  

Gaer


----------



## didier48

hallo,

Jana337 hatte recht in ihrer ersten mail:

"Und Weihnachten haben wir im T-Shirt gefeiert, *die* machen dort Strassen Partys"

ist umgangssprachlich, weil *die* noch gar keinen Bezug hat - das Nomen fehlt noch. Denselben Sinn hat auch:

"Und Weihnachten haben wir im T-Shirt gefeiert, *die* *Leute *machen dort Strassen Partys"

salut, Didier


----------



## flame

> Und Weihnachten haben wir im T-Shirt gefeiert, *die* machen dort Strassen Partys, unglaublich


Das ungewöhnliche scheinen mir hier die Satzzeichen zu sein. Dadurch eventuell auch die Interpretationsschwierigkeiten.

Meiner Meinung nach haben die einzelnen Satzteile nichts miteinander zu tun und sollten nicht durch Kommata verbunden, sondern durch Punkte getrennt werden.

Und Weihnachten haben wir im T-Shirt gefeiert. Die machen dort Straßenpartys. Unglaublich!

Wir - der/die SprecherIn und seine/ihre Freunde haben T-Shirts getragen. (_Fertig - neues Thema:_)
Die (Einheimischen) machen dort Straßenpartys. Unglaublich! (_hier würde ich den Beistrich vielleicht auch setzen, vielleicht auch einen Gedankenstrich, obwohl dann die Bedeutung des Rufzeichens sich auf den ganzen Satz erstrecken würde, was ich vielleicht nicht bezwecken wollte_)


----------



## cyanista

flame said:
			
		

> Das ungewöhnliche scheinen mir hier die Satzzeichen zu sein. Dadurch eventuell auch die Interpretationsschwierigkeiten.


Ja, du hast Recht. Der Satz stammt wahrscheinlich aus einem Chat oder einer Mail. Da ist die Schnelligkeit wichtiger als Richtigkeit. Viele verschiedene Gedanken überstürzen sich und werden in einem "stream of consciousness" zusammengehäuft.  

Ich schreibe in Chats auch so, und außerdem ohne Großbuchstaben.


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Gaer,
ein "die" wird in der Umgangssprache oft wie ein Demonstrativpronomen verwendet, häufig könnte man die Sprechsituationen aber auch als Auslassung eines überflüssigen Substantivs interpretieren.

"Hey, hast Du das gesehen? Die sind einfach bei rot über die Straße gegangen!" ("Sie sind" oder "Die Leute sind")

"Du kannst sagen, was Du willst -- die sind doch einfach zu dumm."

"Nein, ich habe die Fenster nicht aufgemacht. Die waren schon auf, als ich kam!"

In allen drei Fällen könnte man "die" durch "sie" ersetzen und korrekte Standardsprache erreichen.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

cyanista said:
			
		

> Chat: "stream of consciousness"



Ja, Chats sind irgendwie einfach niedergeschriebene Unterhaltung mit allen Besonderheiten der gesprochenen Sprache. Außerdem kommen noch spezielle Abkürzungen (IMHO, CU) und Emoticons ;-) hinzu. Kommata helfen dann, um die Sprechpausen anzudeuten, damit die Sprache auch ohne akustische Hilfen verständlich bleibt.



			
				cyanista said:
			
		

> Ich schreibe in Chats auch so, und außerdem ohne Großbuchstaben.



Eine schreckliche Vorstellung! Ich versuche immer, mich zusammenzureißen. Es muß schon sehr hektisch zugehen, bevor ich mich zu solchen extremen, sprachverstümmelenden Unterlassungssünden hinreißen lasse! Aber ab und zu ist Geschwindigkeit halt wichtiger als die Form zu wahren! ;-))

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hallo Gaer,
> ein "die" wird in der Umgangssprache oft wie ein Demonstrativpronomen verwendet, häufig könnte man die Sprechsituationen aber auch als Auslassung eines überflüssigen Substantivs interpretieren.
> 
> "Hey, hast Du das gesehen? Die sind einfach bei rot über die Straße gegangen!" ("Sie sind" oder "Die Leute sind")
> 
> "Du kannst sagen, was Du willst -- die sind doch einfach zu dumm."
> 
> "Nein, ich habe die Fenster nicht aufgemacht. Die waren schon auf, als ich kam!"
> 
> In allen drei Fällen könnte man "die" durch "sie" ersetzen und korrekte Standardsprache erreichen.
> 
> Kajjo


Thank you, Kajjo. I don't think I would have misread the sentences you wrote. Those are clear. I think I misinterpreted the sense of the subject of this topic because of lack of context. I'm still trying to figure out where people throw "street parties". Do you have any idea what that might be about?

Gaer


----------



## gaer

flame said:
			
		

> Das ungewöhnliche scheinen mir hier die Satzzeichen zu sein. Dadurch eventuell auch die Interpretationsschwierigkeiten.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach haben die einzelnen Satzteile nichts miteinander zu tun und sollten nicht durch Kommata verbunden, sondern durch Punkte getrennt werden.
> 
> Und Weihnachten haben wir im T-Shirt gefeiert. Die machen dort Straßenpartys. Unglaublich!
> 
> Wir - der/die SprecherIn und seine/ihre Freunde haben T-Shirts getragen. (_Fertig - neues Thema:_)
> Die (Einheimischen) machen dort Straßenpartys. Unglaublich! (_hier würde ich den Beistrich vielleicht auch setzen, vielleicht auch einen Gedankenstrich, obwohl dann die Bedeutung des Rufzeichens sich auf den ganzen Satz erstrecken würde, was ich vielleicht nicht bezwecken wollte_)


I assumed a "here-there" situation. We do something here ([merely] celebrate Christmas in T-shirts), they celebrate with street parties there. I wish we knew what this is all about! 

Gaer


----------



## flame

gaer said:
			
		

> I assumed a "here-there" situation. We do something here ([merely] celebrate Christmas in T-shirts), they celebrate with street parties there. I wish we knew what this is all about!
> 
> Gaer


I tend to believe the writer reports to a third person that
1) he/she together with friends/whatever spent their Christmas holidays somewhere in the tropics which was an unusual experience for them because he/she emphasizes they wore T-Shirts (_living in California or along the great barrier reef you probably think "Yeep, we do! So what?!?"_)

2) he/she reports about a strange custom of those tropical folks: they celebrate street parties! (_Have you ever been invited to a street party in Vienna/Austria at Christmas time? You probably would wear a T-shirt too, but below 5 more layers of clothes  _)

3) Would you believe / can you imagine that?

To share a persional experience: Here in Austria we tend to have a certain mind set about Christmas: snow - everything white and cold ouside - quiet - all the family together around the table in peace - the room is cosy and warm - Christmas tree - smell of fried apples, cinnamon, etc.

My neighbors son who has been living in Australia for 5 years sent some pictures about their Christmas habits. To describe them - see cheshire's original quote


----------



## Kajjo

Sehr gut erklärt, Flame! Genau so sehe ich das auch!

Kajjo


----------



## WERWOLF

gaer said:
			
		

> The most common expression in English might be "throw parties", which has the same meaning as "organize". "Make parties" = organize/throw parties.
> Gaer



Deutsch kann man umgangssprachlich dasselbe sagen - eine Party schmeißen
Er schmeißt heute abends eine Party.


----------



## gaer

flame said:
			
		

> I tend to believe the writer reports to a third person that
> 1) he/she together with friends/whatever spent their Christmas holidays somewhere in the tropics which was an unusual experience for them because he/she emphasizes they wore T-Shirts (_living in California or along the great barrier reef you probably think "Yeep, we do! So what?!?"_)


You are probably right. I had also assumed that the writer lived in one place and was discussing how things were/are in another.


> 2) he/she reports about a strange custom of those tropical folks: they celebrate street parties! (_Have you ever been invited to a street party in Vienna/Austria at Christmas time? You probably would wear a T-shirt too, but below 5 more layers of clothes  _)


Since I live in South Florida, it would be quite possible to throw a street party here, but I have never heard of such a think in the US, even in warm places. So this custom would be a totally new experience for me too. But it would not be limited to the tropics. It could also be about any place in the southern hemisphere.


> To share a persional experience: Here in Austria we tend to have a certain mind set about Christmas: snow - everything white and cold ouside - quiet - all the family together around the table in peace - the room is cosy and warm - Christmas tree - smell of fried apples, cinnamon, etc.


Believe it or not, it is much the same in most places here, in spite of the difference in temperature. In the northern US people might be outside for awhile, playing in the snow or doing other activities that are done outside, but families tend to gather inside. Here, where I live, it would be possible to do many things outside, and children go outside after opening gifts to play with certain toys, but Christmas generally revolves around families and being together with them, often with a turkey and so on. 

Gaer


----------



## Henryk

> Deutsch kann man umgangssprachlich dasselbe sagen - eine Party schmeißen
> Er schmeißt heute abends eine Party.


Das ist jedoch zu vermeiden, da "schmeißen" ebenfalls eine andere Bedeutung hat, wodurch die Benutzung vulgär erscheint.


----------



## gaer

Henryk said:
			
		

> Das ist jedoch zu vermeiden, da "schmeißen" ebenfalls eine andere Bedeutung hat, wodurch die Benutzung vulgär erscheint.


]Could you explain? If it is something that is too controversial to talk about here, then just say so. 

Gaer


----------



## Henryk

Nö. Der Zwiebelfisch hat sich schon damit auseinander gesetzt. 

https://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,289968,00.html


----------



## WERWOLF

"Vulgär" ist das auf keinen Fall und es entspricht 1:1 dem englischen "throw parties". Unter jungen Leuten ist dieser Ausdruck gang und gäbe und ich wiederhole noch einmal, es hat gar nichts Vulgäres an sich. Jetzt fällt mir noch ein, ebenso gut kann ich ein Bild, per Tageslichtprojekter (eng. overheadprojector), an die Wand schmeißen. Es ist nur Umgangssprache, nichts weiter.


----------



## gaer

Henryk said:
			
		

> Nö. Der Zwiebelfisch hat sich schon damit auseinander gesetzt.
> 
> https://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,289968,00.html


Read it, got it! Thanks for the link. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Gaer,
abseits von sprachlichen Diskussionen verwundert es mich sehr, daß ausgerechnet im warmen Florida keine Straßenpartys verbreitet sind. Gibt es wirklich keine bei Euch? Selbst in Deutschland gibt es die vereinzelt in der warmen Jahreszeit. 

Zur Zwiebelfisch-Diskussion:
Die Phrasen "eine Party schmeißen" und "to throw a party" sind tatsächlich sehr analog verwendbar und umgangssprachlich völlig in Ordnung. Ich fühle bei diesem Ausdrück im Deutschen keine vulgäre Komponente mitschwingen. Allerdings stelle ich in meiner Umgebung fest, daß Partys schon seit Jahren kaum noch "geschmissen" werden, sondern "gegeben". Wahrscheinlich ist das alte Modewort inzwischen einfach nicht mehr schick.

Richtig dagegen ist, daß "kriegen" und "schmeißen" im Schriftdeutschen nicht gerade von guter Wortwahl zeugen, insbesondere "kriegen" empfinde ich als schrecklich.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hallo Gaer,
> abseits von sprachlichen Diskussionen verwundert es mich sehr, daß ausgerechnet im warmen Florida keine Straßenpartys verbreitet sind. Gibt es wirklich keine bei Euch? Selbst in Deutschland gibt es die vereinzelt in der warmen Jahreszeit.


First of all, South Florida is what I call a "megapolis". If you looked up the "city" in which I live, Coral Springs, you might think it is not a very "large place". To the right of our home there is a canal, and on the other side of the canal, about two short blocks away, you are in Tamarac. But the names are misleading. It's more like one gigantic city with silly names for different areas, and often silly regulations. There is no automatic feeling of community. We may be more like LA, although I have never been there to make a comparison. This is why the whole subject of a "block party", for Christmas, seemed extremely weird and also will explain to you why I was confused about the meaning of the sentence, which as so often is true was out of context.


> Zur Zwiebelfisch-Diskussion:
> Die Phrasen "eine Party schmeißen" und "to throw a party" sind tatsächlich sehr analog verwendbar und umgangssprachlich völlig in Ordnung. Ich fühle bei diesem Ausdrück im Deutschen keine vulgäre Komponente mitschwingen.
> 
> 
> 
> Allerdings stelle ich in meiner Umgebung fest, daß Partys schon seit Jahren kaum noch "geschmissen" werden, sondern "gegeben". Wahrscheinlich ist das alte Modewort inzwischen einfach nicht mehr schick.
> 
> 
> 
> My impression was that the article was more humorous than a serious effort to condemn usage. This in particular made me laugh:
> 
> _Daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert; noch immer klingt die beliebte Frühstücksaufforderung "Schmeiß mal die Butter rüber" nicht nur unverhältnismäßig, sondern - zumindest für feine Ohren - auch unappetitlich.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> But getting back to "throwing parties". "Giving a party", I believe, has exactly the same meaning but sounds a bit more formal. I don't know how long "throwing a party" has been part of our language. Strangely, I can't imagine saying, "Let's give a street party." I think "throw" would only be used there, and I have no idea why!
> 
> Gaer
> 
> 
> Richtig dagegen ist, daß "kriegen" und "schmeißen" im Schriftdeutschen nicht gerade von guter Wortwahl zeugen, insbesondere "kriegen" empfinde ich als schrecklich.
> 
> Kajjo
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Whodunit

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> "Vulgär" ist das auf keinen Fall und es entspricht 1:1 dem englischen "throw parties". Unter jungen Leuten ist dieser Ausdruck gang und gäbe und ich wiederhole noch einmal, es hat gar nichts Vulgäres an sich. Jetzt fällt mir noch ein, ebenso gut kann ich ein Bild, per Tageslichtprojekter ich sage einfach "Polylux" (eng. overheadprojector), an die Wand schmeißen. Es ist nur Umgangssprache, nichts weiter.


 
Dem stimme ich zu. Die Wörter "kriegen" und "schmeißen" haben in meinen Ohren nichts Vulgäres an sich. Ich würde sie in der Schriftsprache allerdings nicht verwenden, es sei denn, die Situation erlaubt es (sprich: das Zitieren einer anderen Person, Betonung eines Dialektes o.Ä.).



			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Richtig dagegen ist, daß "kriegen" und "schmeißen" im Schriftdeutschen nicht gerade von guter Wortwahl zeugen, insbesondere "kriegen" empfinde ich als schrecklich.


 
In Chats durfte ich bisher die allerschlimmste Variante der umgangssprachlichen Version von "bekommen" lesen: *g*rie*g*en! 



> My impression was that the article was more humorous than a serious effort to condemn usage. This in particular made me laugh:
> 
> _Daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert; noch immer klingt die beliebte Frühstücksaufforderung "Schmeiß mal die Butter rüber" nicht nur unverhältnismäßig, sondern - zumindest für feine Ohren - auch unappetitlich._


 
Ich sage es auch scherzhaft. "Schmeiß mal bitte das Nutella rüber!" sollte jeder Deutsche als humoristisch verstehen und keine vulgären Hintergedanken bilden.


----------

